# More rare than a Yeti C-26 or a Tomac Raleigh...



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I guess it could be...
Anyway, I picked this frame up at a local sway today. Nothing much there (in fact is was a terrible swap), but on my last quick run through I spy this....

A 'Prototype' Titanium/Carbon Nuke Proof. That's what it was being sold as anyway. The seller said one of five built. The rear end is very Nuke Proof looking with the seat stays going up high like that. The carbon itself is also that 'thick weave' carbon that Nuke was known to do...so it could be legit.
Light as all hell. Serial number is 1062 which doesn't mean much at this point.

Now for the sad part...take a close look up at the Ti head tube and down tube...doh! I knew this when I bought the frame and I'm hoping that someone here will know someone who is willing and capable of taking on a little project....can this be re-epoxyed?!

If it can, this could end up a sweet little number...

If anyone has more info on this find, I'd be more than happy to hear it.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*NP is back, kinda*

The site was down for months, but last I checked, and a few mins ago, they seem to be re-emerging (if only into the garage. :O ) Looks real small, but it's a start, eh?

I don't know more than that at this point, if it's one of the origionals, or someone who got old stock and tooling. Wonder about NP and interbike... hmmm.... or as the Cubbies say... maybe next year.

JmZ


----------



## Endless Goods (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure Craig Calfee could fix it with ease...in your area too...

www.calfeedesign.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Endless Goods said:


> I'm sure Craig Calfee could fix it with ease...in your area too...
> 
> www.calfeedesign.com/
> 
> Good luck!


Now we're talkin!
I'll hit up Craig and see if he's got any thoughts on it.

Thanks for the tip EG!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Its definitely a nuke. I know because I have number 1118 sittin right here (granted its all Ti)
Anyways the cable routing, dropout shape, tube shape, etc is all identical.

I'd call around to all the small frame builders and see what they can do for ya.
I bet you got it for a song too didntya... lucky bastard.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

btw if it came apart like that chances are it was truly a design flaw and probably should be just re-glued... as it will likely just come apart again.
Are the top and downtubes in good shape otherwise?


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe try www.serotta.com.

They might be able to help you out or point you in the right direction. Afterall they do make the ottrott.

Seven may be of some help too, they also have a carbon/ti bike.

I'd expect both of these guys to be expensive.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've got an email into Craig C...so we'll see what happens with that. I'll branch out from there.
I get the impression that he'll be happy to oblige (as everyone I've talked to in the last two days have dropped his name).

As for the epoxy job, the rest looks fine, but who knows what shape it's actually in. You can see where the titanium goes about 6" deep into the frame. May be a design flaw, but if it gets fixed, I'm riding it! Lucky for me I don't weigh too much and I tend not to be too hard on my equipment.

And, yeah...if it get's fixed...I will have gotten it for less than a song!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

JmZ said:


> The site was down for months, but last I checked, and a few mins ago, they seem to be re-emerging (if only into the garage. :O ) Looks real small, but it's a start, eh?
> 
> I don't know more than that at this point, if it's one of the origionals, or someone who got old stock and tooling. Wonder about NP and interbike... hmmm.... or as the Cubbies say... maybe next year.
> 
> JmZ


That email looks familiar on their website...
I'm pretty sure I bought my NP wheelset from him through the MTBR classifieds several years back. I've beat the piss out of that wheelset with not so much as one problem out of it. The hubs were a bit grindy...but never failed dispite their neglect.

They do seem to be back in only the most limited sense...this frame is more than likely waaaay beyond their scope.

I'm currently waiting to hear back from CC.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

eric, you're lucky. I broke 3 nuke rear hubs & 2 front 1s! (I weigh 140lbs) the hub flanges pulled off the carbon everytime.

Very pretty frame tho! Would be interested to hear if its repairable. A friend has a grisley carbon with the same problem 

ta

scant


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

nice find!
is Kestrel still in Watsonville? they might be worth a try as well, not sure how accomodating they'd be for stuff like this.

---
ah nevermind, I just looked at the calfee link, a wee bit closer to ya and prolly easier to deal w/ than kestrel.


Rumpfy said:


> I've got an email into Craig C...so we'll see what happens with that. I'll branch out from there.
> I get the impression that he'll be happy to oblige (as everyone I've talked to in the last two days have dropped his name).
> 
> As for the epoxy job, the rest looks fine, but who knows what shape it's actually in. You can see where the titanium goes about 6" deep into the frame. May be a design flaw, but if it gets fixed, I'm riding it! Lucky for me I don't weigh too much and I tend not to be too hard on my equipment.
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lucifer said:


> Its definitely a nuke. I know because I have number 1118 sittin right here (granted its all Ti)
> Anyways the cable routing, dropout shape, tube shape, etc is all identical.


Hey Luc-
Any idea what year it is then? 94 was my guess.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hey Luc-
> Any idea what year it is then? 94 was my guess.


Im inclined to think that the serial numbers are just sequential. 
I'm pretty sure i built mine up sometime in 95... I have the original receipt somewhere.
Yours should be earlier so it would probably be late 94 or early 95...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Eli...need a second? 

http://classifieds.consumerreview.c...sults_format=long&db_id=78215&query=retrieval


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Not at that price... 
If I were gonna plunk down that kind of change today Id be getting this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7105871847


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lucifer said:


> Not at that price...
> If I were gonna plunk down that kind of change today Id be getting this.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7105871847


Bah! Road bikes...


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Bah! Road bikes...


 Speaking of Nuke Proof, does anyone remember their Reactor frame/fork? I always thought those were pretty cool looking with their very unique link fork. I don't think they made many, they came out in around 95-97 went they were going down for the count. I'd love to see a picture though if anyone has one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tl1 said:


> Speaking of Nuke Proof, does anyone remember their Reactor frame/fork? I always thought those were pretty cool looking with their very unique link fork. I don't think they made many, they came out in around 95-97 went they were going down for the count. I'd love to see a picture though if anyone has one.


Was that the integrated suspension fork/headtube bike? If so, there was one on eBay a few months back. I've never seen one like it...
Cool brass roach badge and all.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Was that the integrated suspension fork/headtube bike? If so, there was one on eBay a few months back. I've never seen one like it...
> Cool brass roach badge and all.


Yes the Reactor came with a fork that was some sort of linkage fork with the links up around the steerer tube but I really can't recall many details . I think the shock was in the steerer tube but I really can't remember. I just remember it looked pretty cool and I wanted one but couldn't afford it at the time. It was well reviewed in the magazine tests of the time. I searched for a picture today but couldn't turn one up.

Nuke Proof was always fairly popular here in Michigan, being a Michigan company, but I never saw one of those on the trails. So there probably aren't many Reactors out there.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tl1 said:


> Yes the Reactor came with a fork that was some sort of linkage fork with the links up around the steerer tube but I really can't recall many details . I think the shock was in the steerer tube but I really can't remember. I just remember it looked pretty cool and I wanted one but couldn't afford it at the time. It was well reviewed in the magazine tests of the time. I searched for a picture today but couldn't turn one up.
> 
> Nuke Proof was always fairly popular here in Michigan, being a Michigan company, but I never saw one of those on the trails. So there probably aren't many Reactors out there.


Here you go...no takers at $600 bucks...this could be your chance if he still has it!

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=3696459254


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Here you go...no takers at $600 bucks...this could be your chance if he still has it!
> 
> []


My bad...it's gonzo! At least you can use the auction an save the pictures!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7100455694


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Awesome!*



Rumpfy said:


> My bad...it's gonzo! At least you can use the auction an save the pictures!
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7100455694


 Very interesting bike! That lower part of the headtube may be the largest diameter one ever put on a bike. And who couldn't love that brass roach headtube badge? Looks like the buyer got a very unique bike for a great price. Hopefully the fork parts won't wear out anytime soon or he'll need to machine his own though. :^) Thanks very much for the pictures.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

tl1 said:


> Very interesting bike! That lower part of the headtube may be the largest diameter one ever put on a bike. And who couldn't love that brass roach headtube badge? Looks like the buyer got a very unique bike for a great price. Hopefully the fork parts won't wear out anytime soon or he'll need to machine his own though. :^) Thanks very much for the pictures.


Thing about that frame fork combo was... It was a variant on the Girvin/K2/Noleen Linkage fork...which worked great. Had one for a while. Made it really hard to justify an intergrated setup like that. Don't get me wrong, I like NP stuff, but dedicated stuff doesn't make me happy.

JmZ


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I was gonna buy one if they ever made a ti version... but alas.
btw the head tube badges are just plastic. Not real brass. They are damn cool though.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Why would you choose Ti over Al?*

Why would you choose Ti over Al?


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Why would you choose Ti over Al?


Because imho Aluminum is a crap metal for bicycle frames. Always has been, always will be. 
Titanium is forever...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Finally got the reply from Calfee...*

This is not the kind of thing one want's to hear from a master of carbon...
Here what he said in the email:

'The problem is that it will be impossible to remove the tube from the lug far enough so it can be cleaned thoroughly prior to rebonding. You can try to get some JB Weld in there. Just don't ride it much.'

I really don't want to give up on this guy yet...any other suggestions or leads?


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> This is not the kind of thing one want's to hear from a master of carbon...
> Here what he said in the email:
> 
> 'The problem is that it will be impossible to remove the tube from the lug far enough so it can be cleaned thoroughly prior to rebonding. You can try to get some JB Weld in there. Just don't ride it much.'
> ...


Well if money were no object you could send it to seven and have them completely replace the top and downtubes. Of course I would hate to see what they would charge for that. And if you were gonna do that Id say replace them with ti tubes with couplers...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Could You Remove the Lug from the Top Tube too?*

I agree that it would be very diffiuclt to repair as is but if you completely removed the headtube portion it would be pretty easy to clean and rebond the carbon tubes to it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> I agree that it would be very diffiuclt to repair as is but if you completely removed the headtube portion it would be pretty easy to clean and rebond the carbon tubes to it.


That's kind of what I thought as well...The Ti head tube is one piece that slides into the carbon top and down tube. I'm guessing that a heatgun would be enough to break the epoxy bond...I'd just be afraid of disrupting the carbon itself. It's not cracked. 
Any ideas on how to pull out the headtube safely then?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lucifer said:


> Well if money were no object you could send it to seven and have them completely replace the top and downtubes. Of course I would hate to see what they would charge for that. And if you were gonna do that Id say replace them with ti tubes with couplers...


Looks like I'll be hitting up Seven next...but not for complete tube replacement!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Looks like I'll be hitting up Seven next...but not for complete tube replacement!


I don't think theyll do it any other way. Problem is that glue is serious business.
Think about it though. They could weld in some Ti tubes with couplers and you could have one really nice travel bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lucifer said:


> I don't think theyll do it any other way. Problem is that glue is serious business.
> Think about it though. They could weld in some Ti tubes with couplers and you could have one really nice travel bike.


Noooo....I will not bastardize that frame! 

That's what folding Slingshots are for!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Do you have any carbon barends?*

I agree with your heat gun idea. I think that would work pretty well. I dont think you would have to get it hot enough to distrub the carbon layup but I could be wrong.

If you have something else that's carbon bonded to metal (ie a barend) I'd use that to practice on.

I have a bar/barend combo that seperated on its own so I don't imagin that it would take too much to unbond them.

I'd do it yourself or just keep the frame as a wall decoration. If you send it to someone to repair I think it would be cheaper to buy a new frame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> I agree with your heat gun idea. I think that would work pretty well. I dont think you would have to get it hot enough to distrub the carbon layup but I could be wrong.
> 
> If you have something else that's carbon bonded to metal (ie a barend) I'd use that to practice on.
> 
> ...


Interesting thought...might be worth a try.
I build and repair golf clubs for a living so I'm used to working with graphite, steel, and epoxy...but this is a different application...
Cheap carbon barends from Performance, here I come!

I'm mostly hard up to repair the frame because it's rare.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'd Give It A Go...*

Especially since you have some related experience. At worst it's going to be in the same condition as it is now. And after experimenting with it then you can decide how much you're willing to spend to have it fixed...or to keep it as an ornament.

Sending it to Seven would be a HUGE investment.

I rebonded a hub flange on a Nuke Proof hub and had no problems with it. I rode it for about a rear before the other flange cracked and I had to toss the wheel.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Interesting thought...might be worth a try.
> I build and repair golf clubs for a living so I'm used to working with graphite, steel, and epoxy...but this is a different application...
> Cheap carbon barends from Performance, here I come!
> 
> I'm mostly hard up to repair the frame because it's rare.


I talked to FTW a while back about the c-26 frames. He said they were a major PITA to put together. Your frame is really no different. YOu could talk to him about tips maybe, or Easton.

I think the best way to do it right would be to pull the carbon tubes off the bb shell and seat collar junction and redo it all. I dont think youre gonna be able to pull that headtube lug off of their until you pull the other ends off first. Those tubes are gonna have to flex in order to remove or install them.

That said, even if it was fixed, I think I would have a hard time letting that thing really roll through some fast, technical singletrack.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I talked to FTW a while back about the c-26 frames. He said they were a major PITA to put together. Your frame is really no different. YOu could talk to him about tips maybe, or Easton.
> 
> I think the best way to do it right would be to pull the carbon tubes off the bb shell and seat collar junction and redo it all. I dont think youre gonna be able to pull that headtube lug off of their until you pull the other ends off first. Those tubes are gonna have to flex in order to remove or install them.
> 
> That said, even if it was fixed, I think I would have a hard time letting that thing really roll through some fast, technical singletrack.


Yeah...I was starting to think that myself...I wouldn't be able to flex the carbon enough to get that ti headtube out. Sh!t...if I'm going to pull it apart...might as well go deep!

Talking to FTW is a good idea...do you happen to have is contact info? I don't see Easton being very willing to help out, but I could try them too...

The Brothers Sycip perhaps?

Come on now DL...if I get this thing fixed...I'll ride it! Like an exploding tension disc!  
I never said I was smart.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Ah E, I see your in a bind. You have a pair of precise calipers? If you do, take some alchohol and scrub up that gap between the DT & the HT. Then measure the diameter of that lug insert. Check it at 12 oclock to 6 oclock, 1:00 to 7:00 all the way around back to 6:00 to 12:00. Do these twice, and email the dimensions my way.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Ah E, I see your in a bind. You have a pair of precise calipers? If you do, take some alchohol and scrub up that gap between the DT & the HT. Then measure the diameter of that lug insert. Check it at 12 oclock to 6 oclock, 1:00 to 7:00 all the way around back to 6:00 to 12:00. Do these twice, and email the dimensions my way.


Will do!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow!, i skipped the text to look at the pics, instantly thought Nuke proof, i used to really like there Ti frames (well in mags) and remember this frame from like 92. Cool, I hope it all works out for you...


----------



## antibling (Jun 21, 2007)

soooo, holy blast from the past Batman..... what happened to this frame... fixed, hung on the wall?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I can't believe this thread came back from the dead. :eekster: :nonod: 


Sold it...long, long ago.


----------



## antibling (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah... don't you love it when noobs start searching for random stuff and dig up old threads. sad to hear you sold it... and it wasn't to me :lol:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ha!

I don't mind threads back from the dead. I'm just amazed when they're found!


I talked to several places and the prognosis was bleak across the board. The whole bike would have to be pulled apart and re-epoxied...the problem was keeping the tubing from being damaged in the process, and it's likelyhood of staying together after it was repaired...

I thought it was another VRC'er who picked it up, though I'd have to go back and check.


----------



## antibling (Jun 21, 2007)

difficult--- check
low chance of success--- check
high probability of failure afterwards -- check

sounds like a fun project. i have access to some applicable technology at work that would have made it worth a try for me. IMO, damaging the tubing isn't a big deal, getting a good bond to the Ti is the problem... thus the failure. but whatever


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

reactor?


----------



## neilll (Nov 13, 2007)

mik_git said:


> reactor?


Yup....but not much use without the headset internals....the other bits are relatively standard.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Yeti Buffet*

Nice line up from Perren Delacour's Photos - YETI 25TH ANNIVERSARY


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

JmZ said:


> The site was down for months, but last I checked, and a few mins ago, they seem to be re-emerging (if only into the garage. :O ) Looks real small, but it's a start, eh?
> 
> I don't know more than that at this point, if it's one of the origionals, or someone who got old stock and tooling. Wonder about NP and interbike... hmmm.... or as the Cubbies say... maybe next year.
> 
> JmZ


Nukeproof was showing product at Eurobike this past week...but boing, boing stuff


----------

